# Минусовки от Юрия



## Fantini_Acoordions (11 Июл 2014)

*Уважаемые баянисты и аккордеонисты!*

Здесь будут выкладываться мной минусовки, качественные минусовки и нотки!*Просьба как можно больше лайков! *
Спасибо.

Пользуемся! 

*Только Качественные МИНУСА *Баян микса,Табачник, Дранга, Ковтун и другие. _Ламбада_

Каждую неделю буду добавлять по одной минусовке (день добавления: четверг))
(если все нормально со связью будет)



P.S просьба не закрывать тему)
И комментируем ( что желаете получить в ближайшую неделю )


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (12 Июл 2014)

Уважаемые баянисты и аккордеонисты!

Решил Сегодня Вас порадовать пьесой 

*"Цветущий май"* 

Вот интересная аранжировка этой пьесы:


----------



## vev (12 Июл 2014)

*Fantini_Acoordions*,
Юрий, а Вам принципиально "спасибо" получить? :biggrin: 
Обычно здесь народ и без напоминаний за хорошую и полезную вещь благодарит


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (12 Июл 2014)

Скачали 30 человек точно. А сказали спасибо 3. Я покупал их. И прошу элементарного спасибо. Не говоря о деньгах)) :biggrin:


----------



## vev (12 Июл 2014)

*Fantini_Acoordions*,
"Спасибо" "спасибо" - две большие разницы. Если от чистого сердца, то и так поставят, если из под палки, то на кой черт оно Вам такое "спасибо"? :biggrin:


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (12 Июл 2014)

*vev,*
В принципе спасибо могут и поставить если от чистого сердца), а так просто... плюс (имел ввиду) информация о том , что здесь есть такая кнопка "Спасибо" некоторые новенькие , которвые играют под минусовки, они не знают про эту Чудо-кнопку) я и сам не знал по началу, а так поностью с Вами согласен) Вам полезен материал?

С уважением Юрий

*vev,*

Какую следующую пьеску выложить?


----------



## vev (12 Июл 2014)

*Fantini_Acoordions*,
Юрий,
Я - не показатель. Для меня минусовки представляют интерес чисто гипотетический. Выступать я не собираюсь в ближайшем обозримом будущем, а для себя и без минуса есть над чем работать 

Но как человек запасливый. ... :biggrin: 

По поводу следующей: а Вы огласите весь список и тогда будет понятно, чего именно душа больше хочет. Да и ожидание с предвкушением будет для многих намного интереснее :biggrin: 

Думаю, что материал будет интересен очень многим и многие помянут добрым словом, даже не ставя "спасибо" 

С уважением
Евгений


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (13 Июл 2014)

* !Уважаемые!*

 Из за того, что не смогу выложить на следующей неделе ( в четверг ) редкую минусовку по причине моего отъезда)) до чт, выкладываю ее сегодня, сегодня начинаю выкладывать еще и нотки ко всему к этому) пользуйтесь )

Итак *"Латино Донна"* из реп.-ра *П.Ю.Дранги*

_(ноты предлагаю в форматах: *sib.* и/или *pdf.*)_





Уважемые форумчане!

Хотите ли вы, чтобы я дальше выкладывал материал?


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (14 Июл 2014)

Завтра День добавления еще одной минусовки)) Подписываемся на тему)Fantini_Acoordions писал:


> !!ВНИМАНИЕ!!
> 
> Редкие минусовки будут добавляться один раз в неделю (день добавления смотрите выше) , а где-нибудь уже встречавшиеся - раз в три дня, как "Цветущий май" ( но лично я ёё нигде не видел пока )



менее редкой) неизвестной)


----------



## vev (14 Июл 2014)

*Fantini_Acoordions*,

Юрий, а Вы случаем не рекламной области работаете? :biggrin: Каждый Ваш пост - как выезд Буденного на белой лошади в центр Красной площади :biggrin: Сначала фанфары, потом марш взвода Кремлевских курсантов и только потом. ... сам Буденный


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Июл 2014)

почему все играют под минуса Баян-микса и Дранги? Друзья, делайте свои аранжировки.


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (14 Июл 2014)

oleg45120 писал:


> почему все играют под минуса Баян-микса и Дранги? Друзья, делайте свои аранжировки.




Олег я буду выкладывать не только Дрангу и Баян микс. А более интересные вещи)

vk.com/accordeon --- Добавляемся


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (15 Июл 2014)

_*Cегодня день добавления "менее редких минусов*"_ смотрите инфу выше, я выкладываю очередную минусовку) пользуемся и как говориться на YouTube - " ставим палец вверх ", подписываемся на тему) Всем у дачи в аккордеонно-баянном ремесле))

и Новая Композиция:

*Тико-Тико* в аранжировке_ Зинчук Виктора, _в *очень современной аранжировке*,интересный минус)) сам доволен , ноты не вижу смысла загружать , потому как они в свободном доступе в интернете)


----------



## lelikbolik (15 Июл 2014)

вы конечно молодец,что помогаете с минусами,но до качества ещё очень далеко!


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (15 Июл 2014)

*lelikbolik*,


Ну я думаю лучше чем написанные в домашних условиях )) это редкие и непрофессиональные. Проф. Я считаю с fanerki.com. лично мне так кажется. Ребята там тоже молодцы. И их минуса тоже буду выгружать ) у меня много поверьте ) не на одну неделю хватит. ))


Спасибо)


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Июл 2014)

Ну,ну,посмотрим на ваш энтузиазм!


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (17 Июл 2014)

Следующий минус в четверг


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (24 Июл 2014)

*Уважаемые Форумчане,Аккордеонисты,Баянисты, Гости !)*

Сегодня день добавления очередной минусовки (четверг 24.07.14), и по просьбе пользователей выкладываю композицию Баян-mix:


*Чардаш (Баян-Mix)*




За подробностями на почту [email protected] / [email protected]


Что и как получить)


Имеется большой каталог! Спешите!


С уважением Юрий (F.)Имеется в наличии большой каталога минусовок и нот.


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (25 Июл 2014)

*sasha1997*,

Спасибо. Долго думал как назвать эту большую тему)) хорошее название))


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (7 Авг 2014)

Здравствуйте многоуважаемые)
Рад выложить очередную минусовку)

*"В.Ковтун. Представление о Париже"*, у кого есть нотки киньте пожалуйста следующим сообщением)
Спасибо.


----------



## vev (7 Авг 2014)

*Fantini_Acoordions*,
Может все-таки "Представление о Париже"?

Ловите на почте


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (7 Авг 2014)

*vev*,

Может быть) мне минус пришёл с таким названием). Спасибо))


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (14 Авг 2014)

*Дорогие музыканты!*


сегодня по техническим причинам не могу выложить минусовку, не грузит на сайт, какой-то сбой)

Уж простите) попытаюсь завтра ближе к вечеру)

С уважением Юрий!


----------



## gera-alex (16 Авг 2014)

*Fantini_Acoordions*,
я думаю после выкладки всех минусовок от *sasha1997* ваша тема будет неактуальной (ИМХО)


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (16 Авг 2014)

*gera-alex*, :biggrin:

Дорогой вы мой :biggrin: большая часть которую я выкладывают это не его труд а в частности мой и моих друзей музыкантов. Так что если пользуетесь этим материалом , посоветовал бы скорейшей помощи в развитии этой темы, а не "показывать себя". У меня есть такие минусовки, которые здесь не встречались!! Спасибо...


----------



## _Scandalli_ (16 Авг 2014)

Fantini_Acoordions писал:


> большая часть которую я выкладывают это не его труд а в частности мой и моих друзей музыкантов


 Юра, боюсь, Майк не знает, что вы его друг музыкант


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (16 Авг 2014)

*_Scandalli_*,


Да я не спор что и минусоуки майквэа есть, но не надо забывать, что не он один их пишет!


----------



## gera-alex (16 Авг 2014)

*Fantini_Acoordions*,
Я полностью на вашей стороне, но я не знал, что это лишь часть, так что беру свои слова обратно. Удачи в творчестве.


----------



## vikor (16 Мар 2019)

Fantini_Acoordions написал(а):


> * !Уважаемые!*
> 
> Из за того, что не смогу выложить на следующей неделе ( в четверг ) редкую минусовку по причине моего отъезда)) до чт, выкладываю ее сегодня, сегодня начинаю выкладывать еще и нотки ко всему к этому) пользуйтесь )
> 
> ...


Да! Спасибо!!!


----------



## ildarbb (24 Мар 2020)

Fantini_Acoordions написал(а):


> Цветущий май"


если есть нотки пожалуйста


----------



## Юрий М (14 Окт 2020)

Fantini_Acoordions написал(а):


> _*Cегодня день добавления "менее редких минусов*"_ смотрите инфу выше, я выкладываю очередную минусовку) пользуемся и как говориться на YouTube - " ставим палец вверх ", подписываемся на тему) Всем у дачи в аккордеонно-баянном ремесле))
> 
> и Новая Композиция:
> 
> *Тико-Тико* в аранжировке_ Зинчук Виктора, _в *очень современной аранжировке*,интересный минус)) сам доволен , ноты не вижу смысла загружать , потому как они в свободном доступе в интернете)


Спасибо[email protected]_Acoordions,


----------

